# Flea Markets rule....



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Picked up a Tomy Indy Tour set with both cars today...
The cars look great, very little run time and nothing broken off...
Later..
Scott


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

good find scott, The only thing I keep finding is guys trying to sell run of the mill Hot Wheels for 5 bucks a car.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Picked up a Tomy Indy Tour set with both cars today...
> The cars look great, very little run time and nothing broken off...
> Later..
> Scott


Nice find! I didn't know Tomy made a Indy Tour set. What's the livery on the cars? 

GP


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*cars...*

The one car is the yellow Pennzoil #2 and the second car is the red & white #1 Mobil...
At the same flea market I saw a pink JL Cobra in an really faded box...
But that guy wanted $5 for it... 

Scott


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I got 5 boxes of various Track last Saturday at a yard sale for $1.

1/32 and HO, plus some controllers, powers packs, etc.
Great Fun!

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One day, I too shall be lucky at a flea market. Sure.....  rr


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Wish me luck guys, going to hit 2 big flemarkets today.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I spend way too much time for what I find..*



roadrner said:


> One day, I too shall be lucky at a flea market. Sure.....  rr


Don't feel bad RR..
I spend way to much time walking past piles of Little Tikes toys and I have seen more bowling balls than I can count...
But every once in awhile I do find something.


----------



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Yard sale ad read "AFX slot set & cars" - I was there a half hour before the designated opening time. A complete California Magnasonic set less the original cars, but including a nice common 512 & a 917. Box had the front bumpers from the set cars, a Chev & Charger - asked the guy if he had any more cars - he went inside & included 2 pristine Tjet Elvas! He asked his mother if there were any others around, and she scrounged up another 917, and a Shadow which were thrown in the package for $30. Included was another box of track, which held a 90 degree crossing, and some unopened Auto world pans, and front wheel assemblies. Not a great find, or bargain, but makes a nice Fathers Day present to myself.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm cutting back on the hunt.*

I spent lots of time hitting the "fleas" and "tags" and I've concluded that whenever I go out looking on purpose...I never find a thing. I've walked past a mountain of old bowling balls myself, not to mention the piles of rusty golf clubs, and enough pogs to blot out the sun.  Yes, there are still people who are trying to sell pogs.  ....What I do now is leave it to chance. I run across more by accident, so if I stop and look fine, if not I don't give it a second thought.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

jeauxcwails said:


> Yard sale ad read "AFX slot set & cars" - I was there a half hour before the designated opening time. A complete California Magnasonic set less the original cars, but including a nice common 512 & a 917. Box had the front bumpers from the set cars, a Chev & Charger - asked the guy if he had any more cars - he went inside & included 2 pristine Tjet Elvas! He asked his mother if there were any others around, and she scrounged up another 917, and a Shadow which were thrown in the package for $30. Included was another box of track, which held a 90 degree crossing, and some unopened Auto world pans, and front wheel assemblies. Not a great find, or bargain, but makes a nice Fathers Day present to myself.


Not a great find? Heck, I'd have done the happy dance, and ANY pristine Tjet can fetch at least 15 bucks these days... I'd say the 2 jets alone were worth the price of admission! nice score!



tjd241 said:


> I spent lots of time hitting the "fleas" and "tags" and I've concluded that whenever I go out looking on purpose...I never find a thing. I've walked past a mountain of old bowling balls myself, not to mention the piles of rusty golf clubs, and enough pogs to blot out the sun.  Yes, there are still people who are trying to sell pogs.  ....What I do now is leave it to chance. I run across more by accident, so if I stop and look fine, if not I don't give it a second thought.


I spend Saturday mornings hunting yard sales whenever I can, and I very seldom find slots. It BUGS me when I ask about them, and I'm told that they sold Thursday or Friday when they opened. (Freakin yard sale hunters with no real jobs or lives, buying up MY stuff...  ) And it seems that every Saturday that I have something more important to do, there's a zillion yard sales everywhere beckoning me to stop. I try to think like you on those days...

The one BIG yard sale hit I had a couple years ago was kind of indirect... I asked an old guy who was selling some old Sizzlers track if he had slot cars, and he said he sold them yesterday. Another yard sale shopper overheard the conversation and gave me his phone number, said he had a whole box of that stuff. When I eventually went to see the guy, he had like 30 Tjets and 15 AFXs, and he wound up wanting a lot of money... $600 for the whole lot. But I knew what the stuff was worth, so I scrounged up the cash and bought it all, then sold the orange Mako Shark alone for more than that. Which means the rest of them (including Torino, Galaxie convertible, Mach 1, Riviera, '62 Thunderbird, 3 GTOs, a few Tuffys and Wild Ones, and more, all uncut and unmodified) were essentially FREE.

I love to tell that story...  sorry if you heard it before...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've done that with ebay lts quite a few times. I once got a lot that included a Tycopro Nomad Flip Nose for $37 including shipping I kept the car for a couple years, then sold it for $75.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I did finally found some slot cars. From checking ebay they are a red stripped viper and a blue stripped viper.night glow cars. I didn't get them because I was not sure $20 for the pair was a good price or not? What do you guys think? I did get a card from a guy that has a tyco track set that He bought for his kids and never used that he wants to sell me but I Just got a Tomy track for fathersday. Do you guys think I should make an offer on the Tyco set?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

while working at Home Depot some guy told me his hobby in the aisle while we were shooting the breeze, I mentioned slot cars and he said "I got a bunch i'll bring em by one day". I figured that was it, end of story, but he did show up like 2 days later. for 40.00 I got a tan pit case with a tan hot rod, tan mustang hardtop, dumptruck, and 4 or 5 more common cars (all tjet, all un altered)
sweet deal, the guy went to japan on a business trip the following week and brought me back a lifelike set with the McDonalds cars (25 bucks, no shipping either). left it at my desk with a note "thought you might like this, it was only 25.00 gimme a call and i'll stop in when you got the money"
I thought I had a gay stalker, but nope, shook my hand took the 25 beans and went on his way.
Odd story.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> Odd story.



yeah, but kinda neat. "Pay it Forward", I guess. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> while working at Home Depot some guy told me his hobby in the aisle while we were shooting the breeze, I mentioned slot cars and he said "I got a bunch i'll bring em by one day". I figured that was it, end of story, but he did show up like 2 days later. for 40.00 I got a tan pit case with a tan hot rod, tan mustang hardtop, dumptruck, and 4 or 5 more common cars (all tjet, all un altered)
> sweet deal, the guy went to japan on a business trip the following week and brought me back a lifelike set with the McDonalds cars (25 bucks, no shipping either). left it at my desk with a note "thought you might like this, it was only 25.00 gimme a call and i'll stop in when you got the money"
> I thought I had a gay stalker, but nope, shook my hand took the 25 beans and went on his way.
> Odd story.


Might be a guardian TJET angel, I have heard rumors about them 

Roger Corrie


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*my worthless opinion?*



41-willys said:


> I did finally found some slot cars. From checking eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My opinion?
$20 is ok... Not great, just ok.
$10 is much better. This is a (to me, my opinion) common Tyco set that probably has stripped gears, hair covered axles and hard crunchy tires...
But if the guy won't go $10 and you won't go $20 don't regret not buying it...
Life is too short...
Scott


----------

